# Scam?



## BoblyBill (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm very careful these days about entering into contest especially after the photo.com contest scam I experienced a couple of years ago. I was wondering if any of you have entered this contest. Please let me know.

Here's the site.

http://www.studio414.com/


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 24, 2008)

$5.00 registration fee-I wouldnt bother

also the name studio 414 photograhy spunds like the primary reason for the website would be to sell a photography service but there is no info on packages or prices

The site added cookies to my computer
it doesnt suply ownership info
and the connection is not encrypted


----------



## Moglex (Jun 24, 2008)

It doesn't even need to be a scam as such.

They could be running a legitimate contest.

Just get a couple of thousand people to pay $5 each and pocket the change from buying the camera.

Entirely legal and risk free but a very bad deal for the entrants.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 24, 2008)

If I wanted to go to the effort of setting up a photo contest then it would be lucrative. Offer say a $500 first prize and a $200 second prize with a $50 third prize. Total prize costs $750. Entry fee of $10. Assuming you get 75 entrants you break even bar overheads. More like 150 and you are into profit. As for the winning pictures - selected randomly from the JPEG submissions.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Jun 24, 2008)

Moglex said:


> Entirely legal and risk free but a very bad deal for the entrants.



Sugarcoating doesn't change it one bit, imo: that is a clear and present _scam_ in my book!


----------



## reg (Jun 24, 2008)

Mary-Beth said:


> Sugarcoating doesn't change it one bit, imo: that is a clear and present _scam_ in my book!



No more of a scam than the lottery; there's a reason gambling is called the "stupid tax".


----------



## Moglex (Jun 24, 2008)

Mary-Beth said:


> Sugarcoating doesn't change it one bit, imo: that is a clear and present _scam_ in my book!



It's not sugar coating.

I suppose you're correct in saying it's a scam. It's just (in most jurisdictions) a perfectly legal one.


----------



## NJphotoChick (Jul 13, 2008)

I was looking into whether that was a scam myself, thats how I cam upon this forum.  I think it's bogus they request a $5 entry fee AND they require the 3 digit code on the back of your credit card.  I work in retail and that code is not a requirement to charge someone on their card.

Not cool studio 414, not cool  :thumbdown:


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

This thread was FAR past dead.

And as far as needing the 3 digit code - you need it on all transactions (like, a $5 entry fee to a "contest") where the cardholder is not present (like, I dunno, something online). So you should read back up on the requirements.


----------



## Overread (Jul 13, 2008)

Entry fee shouts the warning bells - seeing as you are already submitting a photo to them!

As for the 3 digit code - most online or telephone sales ask for this number so that is not that strange - not a requirement, but its often used as a security measure -- edit -- appears to be a requirement after all 

As for photo competitions in general the thing to look out for is a rights grab - one where they end up with sole rights to use your photo for any reason without any permission from you - this includes editing the photo as well.


----------



## nab_55 (Jul 13, 2008)

I hate sites that spam you, or if you have to pay a fee!:thumbdown:


----------



## reg (Jul 14, 2008)

nab_55 said:


> or if you have to pay a fee!:thumbdown:




Like, for a service?


----------



## FitzTML (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a website that reads all the fine print for some of the photo competitions:
http://www.pro-imaging.org/content/view/177/154/

The site/article is more concerned with the creator maintaining copyrights than if a contest is legitimate though...


----------



## Mystwalker (Jul 14, 2008)

NJphotoChick said:


> I was looking into whether that was a scam myself, thats how I cam upon this forum. I think it's bogus they request a $5 entry fee AND they require the 3 digit code on the back of your credit card. I work in retail and that code is not a requirement to charge someone on their card.
> 
> Not cool studio 414, not cool :thumbdown:


 
Actually, that "3 digit code" is to ensure you physically have that card - it helps ensure that.

If you were to find a credit card receipt in trash, you will not have this confirmation number.

I see more and more online purchasing sites requiring this number - I think B&H require it also - doh, ordered something from them last week and didn't even notice   Not a good thing to be that familiar with their ordering process.

I wouldn't pay $5 because I have no confidence in quality of my shots.  But I'm sure there are many who will be happy to enter.  Heck, they should make first price a D700 with $5/picture.  I'm sure they will get more then 400 pictures which I believe is break even for D700?

If they made it a 1DsMkIII ... how many pros here will take a shot at $5/picture?  I'm sure the odds are better then lottery, especially if you are confident of your work.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jul 15, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> $5.00 registration fee-I wouldnt bother
> 
> also the name studio 414 photograhy spunds like the primary reason for the website would be to sell a photography service but there is no info on packages or prices
> 
> ...




All the registration files list web.com in FL which looks like the managers, not the owner.

This is interesting. *Creation date: 25 Jun 2008 19:01:42*

Site registered last month for a contest that ends tomorrow? That looks pretty odd. Also the entry fee should hopefully cover the cost of the camera and how do we know that the "winner" isn't a friend of the person running the contest?


----------



## reg (Jul 15, 2008)

Dead horse, meet paddle.


----------



## jfujita (Dec 24, 2008)

to anyone who still isn't convinced that Studio 414 contest is a fraud, scam, lottery whatever you want to call it, I just looked at another ad for it shown to me by our great friends at Facebook, they are now asking for 25$, twenty more then previously stated


----------



## Garbz (Dec 24, 2008)

What is it with people registering just to revive this thread from the dead every few months. Let it die. We know it's a scam.


----------



## dkp (Mar 12, 2009)

studio 414 is asking $8.00/per picture submission...

i'm actually quite good friends with one of the winners on this photo contest...he actually won a camera...so I somewhat doubt that this contest is a scam.

But, I've been proved wrong before.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 12, 2009)

Have to laugh, one post, and he can verify the contest.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 12, 2009)

i vote the mods delete this whole thread so it doesnt come up on searches, and the quarterly price quote will cease


----------



## dk489kfk (Mar 12, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> i vote the mods delete this whole thread so it doesnt come up on searches, and the quarterly price quote will cease




Well, for what it's worth, I"m glad it wasn't deleted, because as long as that site is up, some people may search Google to see if it's a scam.  Not everyone can recognize a scam off the bat.  

Case in point... *I* found this site when searching to see if "Studio414" was a scam, because I am into Photography.   Because of this post I will not send in my $8 to submit a picture.

So, I want to thank the admins for keeping this thread up, and saving someone else $8.     :thumbup:

ps... for the post who said the site was just created the day before the contest ends... the site may have just been UPDATED, not just created, and instead of it saying "updated" it says "created"


----------



## CWW|Original (Mar 20, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> Have to laugh, one post, and he can verify the contest.


Well I guess someone will have to come in here with some evidence then, huh?  I've been checking in on this thread for weeks now and still can't believe that no one has ever tried to prove that the site _is not_ a scam.  Seems it was guilty until proven innocent from the very beginning!  

Originally, BoblyBill posted asking whether anyone had entered into the contest due to his reluctance to believe in another one after being duped before.  Not one person replied with any kind of substantial evidence it was a scam, or was not.  Simply because BoblyBill was afraid it was true, several other people assumed it was and perpetuated the suspicion without trying to support it:

Taking a look at the site, did anyone even click the Better Business Bureau link on the top of the front page?  It's front and center on the contest website.  Looking at the BBB's report of the business you immediately see the site and business are registered to Studio 414, Owned by Jessica Mealey, and given an A- rating only because it is a relatively newer business [2008].

Okay so it's backed by the Better Business Bureau, so what?  It's still gotta be a copyright scam!

Except for the bold font two-thirds of the way down the page, just below the Contest Entry and Winning Announcement links.  This section is devoted to relaying all of the rules and copyright information involved, putting to rest that fear as well, "*Photographers retain all copyright to their images.*"

When you go to the original photography website, www.studio414.com, you can see the address of the studio, phone number, and name of the owner, Jessica Mealey, again.  It's really not that hard to google-map the address to see it does exist, and even the phone number to see if it leads to that address.

And they do.

Now I know this is nothing concrete itself, but when you look at her website, it's strange that someone trying to work an easy scam would go through all the trouble to make up a fictitious persona, studio address, or phone number and two websites linked together.  Not to mention all of these names, addresses, and phone numbers align with the Better Business Bureau's own records.

Now let's say the BBB logo, link and report are fake, and the studio414.com websites to the owner's personal business and contest are also a fake.  What about the several Grand Prize winners of the contests who now have their own personal photography websites linked-to via Studio 414's contest website?  Clicking the Winner's Gallery shows several of these all under totally different names, and does not link to stock photo sites.  How much effort would someone really put into creating a scam contest where names, addresses, contact numbers, emails addresses, photos, BBB reports, and winning contestant websites all need to be fabricated, linked and consistently used throughout?

Simple.  *Studio 414's contest is not a scam!*



RacePhoto said:


> and how do we know that the "winner" isn't a friend of the person running the contest?



Again, a simple answer for a simple question:  _I am a recent winner of the contest_, and here are my brand new photos taken by the FREE Canon EOS 5D Mark II camera to prove it:  Flickr: C Double W's Photostream And this is thescreenshot I took of the Winner's Gallery the night I discovered I had been selected: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdoublew/3310047989/

My website CDoubleW Photography -- Chris Williams- powered by SmugMug is linked to in the Winner's gallery, and was also mentioned several times in Studio 414's newsletter, which anyone can sign up for when they enter the contest.

By allowing incorrect assumptions to turn into false accusations, this forum and plenty of others actively discourage potential entries, that could turn out to be winners, by simply letting this negative and incorrect thread exist.  Now I don't work for, or belong to anything affiliated to Studio 414 other than being a hand picked winner on February 23rd, but I feel I owe them at least this much in helping the future of the contest where more people aren't turned away by misinformation and lies.  I would like to at least thank Moglex for trying to stay objective through this whole thread and not jumping on the bandwagon. And hope anyone looking to try their luck in the contest will try it out and submit their own photographs.  Yes there is a risk you'll lose your $8.00 and may not be selected, but it's a contest not a giveaway.  It took me several months before I submitted a winning entry, from Novmber until February, and obviously it has paid off!  A few times I even paid a $35 entry fee per image to see if I'd land a place in the winner's gallery.  I knew it would give me a great start as far as confidence in my ability and exposure to my work, and all it took was patience and some entry fees.


----------



## Moglex (Mar 21, 2009)

Having just had a look at the competition site I have to say that if they are picking winners at random (as someone suggested) then the standard of entries is extremely high.

And if this were to be a scam they have gone to a great deal of trouble to set up very professional sites.

How much profit they make on each contest is an interesting matter for speculation.


----------



## KvnO (Mar 21, 2009)

CWW|
Simple.  [SIZE=3 said:
			
		

> *Studio 414's contest is not a scam!*[/size]



When this thread first resurfaced, I checked out the site and came to the same conclusion.  I thought the thread was kind of dead so I left it alone.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's legit.



Moglex said:


> How much profit they make on each contest is an interesting matter for speculation.



On the site it says they reserve the right to change the deadlines.  This ensures they make as much as they need/want to.


----------



## CWW|Original (Mar 22, 2009)

I know there's no real big reason for anyone to believe me, but in my mind it's simply the truth.  I entered the contest in February and won, I emailed the Studio as instructed on the Winning Announcement and several phone conversations later my camera arrived, shipped overnight, including a hand-written card from the people at Studio 414 congratulating me.  I understand this thread has gone on long enough but I simply wish I could show everyone that it truly is a legitimate contest and they can enter with no fear of it being a scam.

With the thoughts on their "lucrative" gains from having thousands of people paying $8, they admitted in the last newsletter that their available funds are dwindling and almost had to choose between sending my camera right away or having to keep the money to continue their advertising on Facebook for the next contest.  You can read it right here to see exactly what I read in my inbox.

That reminds me, has anyone else thought to use any of the Contact information to email the Studio and see what kind of reply they get?  It may seem silly to ask "is this contest real?" to the very people putting on the contest, but the owner has told me they get emails all of the time asking the contest's legitimacy, and I personally have been getting emails ever since my photo was chosen by complete strangers with the same questions, and I just wonder if anyone here trying to prove it's a fake has tried that out?

Anyway, they spend $3,400 every contest for the 3 prize winnings, and at $8 per entry that's 425 entries just to break even, not including shipping costs like sending my camera to me overnight.  Whether that's a large or small number of people to get to enter doesn't matter in my opinion because it is a business they're running and they do need to make extra to continue the contest.  They do however help amateur photographers get exposed and afford to upgrade their equipment to further their passion/hobby, which is their purpose and the goal of the contest.  I didn't know their current situation when I was talking to them and getting my camera shipped, but that, among other things, compelled me to say something and remove the completely false notions that this contest was a scam.

It is a real, honest, and legitimate contest and I hope this at least encourages a few more people to try it out rather than shy away because of what was said earlier in this thread.


----------



## tijean (Mar 23, 2009)

My personal preference is to never enter any contest that requires a fee - photo contest or anything else. In entering "free to enter" photo contests in google, I was given nearly 40 million results. Now, I am sure that many of those are junk results, but I am also sure that some are not. Actually, I rather not enter contests at all, not because I have anything against them, but because I personally prefer to use the photography marketplace to the same end.

If you are trying to make money and find fun ways to focus your photography, try selling microstock or pick up a copy of the latest Photographer's Market on Amazon: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Market-Editors-Writers-Digest/dp/1582975469/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237817687&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: 2009 Photographer's Market: Editors of Writers Digest Books: Books[/ame]

$20 for a copy of that book is money much better spent, IMHO as always, than $5 here and there for photo contests that mean nothing aside from the immediate monetary gain and will look ridiculous on your credentials. The first time I sold a photo to a major publication, it felt much better than if I had won some contest that the organizer was holding for profit.

Which would you rather say: "I shoot freelance editorial photos for several publications" or "after I paid the guy at superphotowhizbang.com $5, he said my photo was the best of anyone who had paid him $5"?




Also, to Chris, I am glad that you won the contest. I think your talent could put a 5D Mark II to very good use.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmmm...  I wonder if DKP works for Studio414...?


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 23, 2009)

Mystwalker said:


> I think B&H require it also - doh, ordered something from them last week and didn't even notice  Not a good thing to be that familiar with their ordering process.


 
B&H did not require it from me last week, but my CC vendor protection scheme did ask me to either enter my predefined password or the 3 digits from the back of my CC so it happened during the transaction, just not at the BH website.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 23, 2009)

CWW|Original said:


> Simple. *Studio 414's contest is not a scam!*


 
No its a *weak-ased attempt for a cash grab*. That is all it is. If people are sucker enough to PAY for a contest, go toss your money into someone else's pocket. Me, I am not that stupid, nor do I need their prizes because I know that they can easily make up some user or 2 that do not exist and "give" them the prize. 

This *SCAM* happens all the time.  If you don't believe me, I have this nice little pyramid scheme going, just give me 10 bucks and you can make $500 (maybe... in 20 years).


----------



## CWW|Original (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice tijean!  I'll definitely check that out.



JerryPH said:


> No its a *weak-ased attempt for a cash grab*. That is all it is. If people are sucker enough to PAY for a contest, go toss your money into someone else's pocket. Me, I am not that stupid, nor do I need their prizes because I know that they can easily make up some user or 2 that do not exist and "give" them the prize.



My intention here was to slow people from misjudging this contest right away and deeming it useless without having any experience in the contest, or without really looking into it.  It seemed people were offering reasons not to enter the contest that didn't make much sense, like what their Browser recorded as cookies, or that all the winning photos over the last year of contests were from stock sites.

By "not being a scam" I meant that it is not a fraud site that offers nothing in return for participation.  Yes they may make a lot of profit from this but so does any good business and what's the difference between a contest making money from fees and a lawyer charging fees?  Or your ISP?  It may not be nice but Studio 414 at least selects real people for their winners and does give out their prizes.  Mindi Harkless entered the contest before I was selected and mentions she received her prize in her Flickr upload: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mindisue/2939479737/ .  Ivan Hoo's entry is on Flickr too: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivanhoo/2248762035/ not to mention the personal websites of the grand prize winners of each contest.

I thought it would be worth it to "PAY" for my entry because if I paid 30 dollars over a few contests and won any of the prizes then it would have been worth it.  I've seen contests in photography magazines or on well-known websites and didn't feel I had the same chances to win, so I simply did not enter those contests.  The fee was simply another factor in weighing my options and chances, and that's all I want others to see--rather than being told they're stupid for entering and it's a complete waste of time.  Just wanted to give everyone a fair chance to decide.  I'm not going to make my career out of entering paid contests, or any contests really.  It was simply a start for me as a photographer to get upgraded gear and maybe a pat on the back from some people other than family and friends who enjoyed my photos.  I didn't think it was a bad way to start, if there even is a "certain way to start" photography.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 24, 2009)

Look, the facts are that even if you took that $30 and invested it properly in this weak economy, you have a higher chance of making money there than winning a prize.

If it wasn't a very lucritive operation for them, do you think they would be doing it? do you like to work for free?  How many fish do they need to get before they start making money? Not all that many.

these are more important questions to be asking.


----------



## CWW|Original (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks JerryPH, I understand.  And you've helped bring me back down off my high horse I was starting to climb onto.  Again I don't like that I've had to perpetuate this thread but felt like someone needed to speak up, and now that I've done that I'll gladly let this thread go back to where it came from to talk about better subjects elsewhere.


----------



## Moglex (Mar 24, 2009)

I suppose the plain fact is that some people actually *like* doing these competitions. Otherwise there wouldn't be any.

Then again, look in any casino and you will see rows and rows of slot machines on which only a tiny fraction of people ever make any money overall - and then only if they get lucky quickly and walk away for ever. And how often does that happen?

The reason that this particular type of competition is so odd (to a non gambler at least) is that entrants are completely in the dark as to their chances of winning (even apart from the relative skill aspect).

Strange old world.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 24, 2009)

Moglex said:


> The reason that this particular type of competition is so odd (to a non gambler at least) is that entrants are completely in the dark as to their chances of winning (even apart from the relative skill aspect).


 
Perhaps becuase I can walk into a casino and spend a fixed small amount (maybe $20) and walk out with a smile, is why I don't fall for these ploys either. There are a few things in this world that could disappear tomorrow and I would never miss:

- chocolat (the gals hate me now... LOL!)
- gambling
- booze
- cash-grabs disguised as a "competition"


Even while competing in sports, I compete more with myself than others, I do not drink nor gamble... I have my own vices, though (hard work, almost a workaholic and fast glass!).


----------



## Overread (Mar 24, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> There are a few things in this world that could disappear tomorrow and I would never miss:
> 
> - chocolat (the gals hate me now... LOL!)


 
I might not be a girl - but you are so dead!

Interestingly I often hate the competitions where votes are made by internet votes - it just seems rather pointless as it then turns into a fight to see who has the most friends to vote for their shot  (even though many times a good shot will end up winning I often wonder is that is not just a false counter from the organisers to keep face)


----------



## gjennisonphotography (Apr 2, 2009)

I will repeat what I just posted on another thread...

Just to let you know Jessica Mealey of Studio 414 is an amazing artist who I studied with at the Aegean Center for Fine Arts in Italy and Greece (Study Art in Greece and Italy - Since 1966 The Aegean Center for the Fine Arts). If she says she's giving away a new camera then she is!

If you want to see if I'm legit I work for the national non-profit SCA (Southeast | The SCA - Student Conservation Association). Think about it...in all the time you spent wondering if the contest was real you could have been crafting an amazing photograph.

Cheers,
Georgie

Etsy :: gjennisonphotography :: GEORGIANNA JENNISON PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## marcus_manolo (Apr 3, 2009)

NJphotoChick said:


> I was looking into whether that was a scam myself, thats how I cam upon this forum.  I think it's bogus they request a $5 entry fee AND they require the 3 digit code on the back of your credit card.  I work in retail and that code is not a requirement to charge someone on their card.
> 
> Not cool studio 414, not cool  :thumbdown:



Now that's not cool. I wouldn't bother joining. 
However, the 3 digit code/4 digit code for Amex is required for card not present transactions/internet...


----------



## William Petruzzo (Apr 5, 2009)

A three year running thread. That's comical!


----------



## dk489kfk (Apr 5, 2009)

I was doing more research on the Studio 414 contest and wanted to come back here and post my findings....

I don't think this is a scam.  (rethinking my original post)

My first thought though is this....  everyone says any contest that charges a fee is a scam. 

Does that mean Lotto is a scam?  Sure , there are "winners", and the money goes to "education", but do we actually see the check written and handed to the state education boards?   No, so it must be a scam.  Because if it weren't, Lotto tickets would be free right?

On that note... Popular Photography, one of the most popular photography magazines in the USA, charges a *$10* entry fee for their YEARLY Pop Photo contest.

15th Annual 2008 Popular Photography Photo Contest

I entered that contest.   I lost of course, but it was worth it to me.  

Studio 414 has every right in the world to run a "contest".  They are not breaking any laws by doing so.  It is not illegal to charge an "admission fee".   There ARE winners, and that's what makes it legal.  As long as someone's getting SOMETHING, then it's legit.  If it weren't.. 1) they'd have reports in the BBB. 2) You'd find SOMETHING of an article on the web SOMEWHERE about it.   

If someone is so worried about using their credit card, then go buy a Green Dot or Alliance prepaid debit card at any convenience store.  Load just enough money for the contest and you'll have no worries.   

My one and only flag is... someone said this thread has been going on for 3 years, yet, on the BBB site, it says that Sudio414 opened for business in December 2007... only 1 yr 4m ago.   !?!?!?!?!?!  

Can someone clarify this info?


----------



## betbakk (Aug 11, 2009)

Billy, you are right to question this Studio 414 photo contest.
I entered 3 photos in July and they apparently didn't get enough
money, they delayed the contest until last night.  I should have
checked the past winners.  The winners this time were definitely
professional photographers...I goggled them.  Amateur - NOT - 
but when you look at the "official rules"  "anyone in the world 
may enter" - anyone who pays their fee!  
Yes, I feel scammed - don't fall for this one!!  Betty

Studio 414


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh!  Why people cannot use simple common sense is often frustrating to me.  First question that pops into my head; "WHY are they asking for an entry fee?  WHY is the winning amount so low when there are other contests online legit AND scam that don't charge me anything???"

Well, the "DUH" answers are:
1 - becuase they make MONEY from the gullible.
2 - becuase they make MORE money by offering nickle and dime prizes (this based off the OP's mentioning of $30 dollar prizes).

Lotteries *are* the "STUPID TAX" indeed.  These scam competitions (legit or scam), are even lower on the totem pole, IMHO.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 11, 2009)

i can't believe this thread came back to life.
revived  again, by a first time poster. are people just googling the contest and the coming in here to offer their experience?
jerry's post sums it up.
LOCK!


----------



## radelle (Aug 12, 2009)

Im sure everyone already has their mind set against studio 414, but I offer the flip side. I was introduced to the contest by a professional college of mine who had actually won one of the 5D cameras. She suggested I enter. I won 3rd place with my self photo called "convertible bliss".... I not only recieved the promised $100 (a certified cheque mailed to me) but also a phone call and a handwritten card telling me that they thought my work was "fun & fresh". There has been no spam, no trying to sell anything. I have nothing but positive things to say. Feel free to believe what you want, but in my books im inpressed.
Radelle


----------

